# Anubias nana and Green Spot Algae, GSA



## Gamezawy (Apr 3, 2012)

hi all 

i was asking about the ways to save Anubias nana from Green Spot Algae, GSA

and if the anubias nana affected with it can it be cured from it and the leafs get back as healthy and how to do that


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know if it works for 'low tech' tanks but increasing the phosphate dose has gotten rid of most of the GSA in my high light/CO2 injected/EI dosed tank. Currently I dose double the amount used in the Estimative Index method. 

There is GSA in the U tube of my overflow box where critters cannot get to it but the Anubias and tank panes are clear of the stuff. For that reason I suspect more phosphate grows GSA softer so snails and otos can eat it. I put some H2O2 in that Utube a week ago and let sit for a bit and a lot of it is now gone so hydrogen peroxide can kill it too.

Increasing phosphate dosing lets the leaves of Anubias recover without damage. H2O2 can damage plant leaves.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I sometimes clean the leaves with a soft toothbrush.


----------



## Gamezawy (Apr 3, 2012)

and what if i dont want from the start not to be affected by GSA


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Low light and keep the Anubias low and shaded in the tank.


----------



## Gamezawy (Apr 3, 2012)

thank u Kathyy but about dosing phosphate where should i buy it from 

look i am kinda new to planted tanks and here at my place our LFS does not care much about planted tanks so where should i get this phosphate from ?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Most of us get it online. I get mine here: http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html. I know they ship all over the world so they may be able to ship to Egypt.


----------

